# FMA in Australia



## Baoquan (Apr 3, 2002)

Can anyone recommend an FMA school in Sydney, Austalia? And/or some good texts with which to start my FMA learning?

Cheers

Baoquan.


----------



## Black Grass (Apr 5, 2002)

From the Bakbakan website:

www.bakbakan.com

Sydney AUSTRALIA 
Contact: Rahneer Fabi
Tel: Available on the website  

BAKBAKAN INTERNATIONAL 
Fabi Self Defence Centre 
299 Liverpool Road 
Ashfield, NSW 2131 
AUSTRALIA 

Mail: P.O. Box 340 
Ashfield, NSW 2131 
AUSTRALIA 
email: Rfabi@optushome.com.au 

Rahneer has trained with many of the top guys in the Ilustrismo style including Tony Diego, Christopher Ricketts, and Rey Galang. A good friend of mine trains there.

Regards,

Black Grass


----------



## Baoquan (Apr 7, 2002)

Thanks 4 the heads-up.

Cheers

Baoquan.:asian:


----------



## Sastan (Nov 23, 2002)

This is near where I live, I've never attended any of the classes, so I can't vouch for the quality, but it's cheap:

Sid's Martial Arts Gym:

Thursday: Eskrima/Eskrido
Friday: Pangamot/Dumog
Saturday: Eskrima Sport Sparring

Grandmaster Cacoy Canete System
Filipino Stick fighting, jiu jutsu and grappling.
Guro Craig Bajraktarvich-Hayward
Tel: 0419820497

I think it's six dollars per lesson, and a thirty dollar yearly membership fee. It's located on 483 Woodville Road, Guildford (just above Liquorland).

Kickboxing is taught every weekday for six bucks per lesson, and TKD on Mondays and Wednesdays for four bucks per lesson.

If you can't reach his mobile number, you can try calling the gym office after business hours on 97210600

HTH


----------



## gravity (Nov 23, 2002)

Hey,

You might want to check out - http://www.users.bigpond.com/finehoned/

Illustrisimo Kalis 

Raymond Floro
P O Box 1756, Macquarie Centre, North Ryde NSW 2113, Australia 
phone: + 61 - 2 - 9874 4172 
mobile: 0410 616 864
email: finehoned@bigpond.com.au 

(info from the site)   
Personally taught and accredited by the late Grand Master Antonio Ilustrisimo 

Raymond was also personally taught by the following masters: 
Master Edgar Sulite    - Lameco Eskrima. 
Tony Diego                 - Kalis Ilustrisimo
Christopher Ricketts    - SAGASA Kickboxing 
Rommie Macapagal     - Kalis Ilustrisimo" 

-LATER-


----------

